# BBS RS Build Thread!



## Connormk5 (Sep 24, 2014)

We have all had that dream wheel that we have always wanted! 
Well for me that was a set of BBS RS's! Some may say that they're overplayed but who cares, i still love them!

So going into this show season i knew i wanted to do something special, so i bit the bullet and bought a set of RS's 
from WheelPharm in Louisville, Ky. They were coming straight from Japan!

The RS's i bought were models 320/321- 17x8 et-43 17x9 et-40

The estimated shipping time was 4-6 weeks!
waiting...

So finally i got the text saying that my wheels have arrived!











First thing i wanted done before i picked them up was a Re-Drill to 5x112.



So i went and picked my wheels up.

Test fit time!









Later that week i started with the fun stuff! Splitting the wheels -_-








The original bolts.



The original lips




To be continued....


----------



## Connormk5 (Sep 24, 2014)

Next on the list was to order new lips and bolts and to decide on a color for the faces!
So that i did!

Ordered my Lips and Bolts from FelgenFuchs in Germany!
http://www.felgenfuchs.de

i decided to go with 1.5in front lips and 2in rear lips!





fitment ideas.


Bolts and 2in lips arrived!





New vs Old


----------



## Connormk5 (Sep 24, 2014)

Next i sent my Faces off to WheelPharm to be powder coated and also had them Polish my hex caps!






Sample of the face color!





Devin at Wheelpharm sent me this before and after picture of the hex caps! Amazing work!!!!


----------



## Connormk5 (Sep 24, 2014)

So as of right now i am waiting for the faces to be finished and i will be picking everything up on saturday!
In the mean time i will be preparing the barrels to be stripped and coated Satin Black!






My work space lol


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Cant wait to see thr new color on them! which RS's are they? Model number?


----------



## Connormk5 (Sep 24, 2014)

They are 320/321's! just edited the original post!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Connormk5 said:


> First thing i wanted done before i picked them up was a *Re-Drill to 5x112*.


That really doesn't look a weld fill, grind and re-drill to a different bolt pattern...
If anything all that was done was expand from a 12mm lug to a 14mm lug size


----------

